# Model S 85 Lawsuit



## Espritman (Nov 23, 2021)

I understand that a lawsuit involving the early Models S (ours - 2015 S 85D) based on the loss of battery capacity (325-232) has been filed and will be settled on December 9. Does anyone know if owners must formally join the suit or will all impacted owners action beautomatically compensated? Thank you!


----------



## Veloaudio (Aug 17, 2016)

I hadn’t heard about this. Is there a link for details?


----------

